# connexion à distance sur mac



## akapy (1 Mai 2007)

j'ai une livebox pro au boulot avecune ip fixe, et j'aimerais me connecter depuis chez moi à à 1 ou plusieurs ordinateurs du bureau.
quelle manip dois je réaliser pour que cela fonctionne?


----------



## Einbert (2 Mai 2007)

Il faut déjà connaître l'architecture réseau mise en place par ta boîte. Peux-tu avoir un accès direct à la machine (ce qui m'étonne un peu) ou dois-tu passer par un VPN ? Peux-tu pinger ton ordinateur du boulot (à condition de ne pas avoir activer le mode furtif...) depuis chez toi à la maison?

++


----------



## akapy (7 Mai 2007)

d'abord je suis sur mac chez et au bureau.

au bureau c moi qui est installé le réseau interne avec un un accés internet via DHCP sur livebox automatique pour les ordis mac (mon g5, imac g5, g4).

à la maison j'ai un ordi macbook pro, la connexion internet s'effectue depuis airport via une freebox hd.

ce que je cherche:
me connecter sur mon g5 bureau depuis mon macbook à la maison.
J'ajoute que je ne connais pas grand chose à la connexion vpn.

merci de me donner ton aide
Très cortdialement


----------



## kikiche.16 (8 Mai 2007)

Tu cherches à te connecter sur ton MBP chez toi, mais pour quoi faire? transfert de fichier? piloter ton ordi (càd voir l'écran de ton MBP)?

Si tu veux piloter ton ordi tu peux utiliser VNC par exemple. Il faudra que tu installes la partie serveur sur ton MBP, rediriger le port de VNC sur ta freebox vers ton MBP et installer la partie client de VNC sur le G5.

Pour un transfert de fichier, tu as plusieurs solutions:
_FTP
_VPN
_SSH

Pour le FTP, tu trouveras plein de tutoriaux sur le web (Google est ton ami ).
Pour le VPN, je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec la version cliente de Mac OS X.
Pour le SSH, il faudra que tu actives "Session à distance" dans "Partage" des préférences systèmes sur ton MBP. Pour le G5, tu trouveras un tutorial ici pour l'utiliser avec MacFUSE et SSHFS que tu installeras sur ton G5.

Dans les 3 cas, il faudra que tu redirige le port du protocole que tu auras choisis dans ta freebox vers le MBP.


----------



## akapy (8 Mai 2007)

Merci

je souhaite me connecter à distance pour des transferts de fichiers et un contrôle distant du réseau de mon bureau.
paux tu m'indiquer précisément la marche à suivre dans les 2 cas.
concernant tout ce qui est "port" "redirection des ports", "passerelle" etc ... je suis totalement profane... un tuto précis de la démarche cela me conviendrait bien.

merci par avance


----------



## PawBroon (8 Mai 2007)

Il te faut installer HamachiX sur l'une et l'autre des machines afin de créer un VPN sans que tu ais quoi que ce soit à configurer.
Une fois HamachiX en place et lancé, tu auras une IP du type 5.*.*.* qui est celle que tu devras saisir dans ton client VNC, Chicken of the VNC par exemple, pour pouvoir te connecter sur ton MBP.

Si tu veux simplement accéder à tes fichiers et aux ressources de ton réseau, il te suffira depuis le Finder de faire comme lorsque tu veux te connecter à un serveur en saisissant son IP et tu entreras celle en 5.*.*.* du poste de destination.

Là tu pourras faire du remote printing, naviguer sur ton réseau etc...
Essaye, c'est plus simple à faire qu'à expliquer.


----------



## akapy (8 Mai 2007)

merci je vais essayer... et je te fais signe


----------



## akapy (9 Mai 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Il te faut installer HamachiX sur l'une et l'autre des machines afin de créer un VPN sans que tu ais quoi que ce soit à configurer.
> Une fois HamachiX en place et lancé, tu auras une IP du type 5.*.*.* qui est celle que tu devras saisir dans ton client VNC, Chicken of the VNC par exemple, pour pouvoir te connecter sur ton MBP.
> 
> Si tu veux simplement accéder à tes fichiers et aux ressources de ton réseau, il te suffira depuis le Finder de faire comme lorsque tu veux te connecter à un serveur en saisissant son IP et tu entreras celle en 5.*.*.* du poste de destination.
> ...


J'ai install&#233; HamachiX sur l'une et l'autre des machines (bureau et maison). 
Une fois HamachiX en place et lanc&#233;, j'ai tap&#233; depuis mon bureau l'IP du type 5.*.*.*  PMB &#224; la maison et l&#224; pas de connexion  message du type "Le serveur n'existe peut-&#234;tre pas ou il n'est actuellement pas op&#233;rationnel. V&#233;rifiez le nom du serveur ou l'adresse IP, puis r&#233;essayez."
Arriv&#233; chez moi, j'ai essay&#233; de me connecter au bureau ... m&#234;me message d'erreur...
J'ai du s&#251;rement faire une mauvaise manipulation.. peux tu m'&#233;clairer.
Merci


----------



## FunJP (13 Juin 2007)

akapy a dit:


> J'ai installé HamachiX sur l'une et l'autre des machines (bureau et maison).
> Une fois HamachiX en place et lancé, j'ai tapé depuis mon bureau l'IP du type 5.*.*.*  PMB à la maison et là pas de connexion  message du type "Le serveur n'existe peut-être pas ou il n'est actuellement pas opérationnel. Vérifiez le nom du serveur ou l'adresse IP, puis réessayez."
> Arrivé chez moi, j'ai essayé de me connecter au bureau ... même message d'erreur...
> J'ai du sûrement faire une mauvaise manipulation.. peux tu m'éclairer.
> Merci




Je tente d'accéder via Hamachix à mon PC qui est chez moi (et qui a Hamachi), mais mon Pbook me met le même message que toi. quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## KoRnFleX (13 Juin 2007)

l se peut que ton serveur soit bien configur&#233;, mais lorsque tu es de ton bureau, et que tu souhaites te connecter a hamashix, les "infos" ne passent pas:/

En fait, tu envoie une requete de ton ordi de bureau jusque chez toi par ton adresse ip, mai une fois arriv&#233; chez toi, sur ton routeur, il ne sait pas a qui envoyer cette requete.
C'est la fameuse notion de routage.
Pour pouvoir faire ce routage, il faut donc dire a ton routeur que : des ke tu recois une requete de ce type, il faut l'envoyer a la machine qui a l'ip fixe suivante : 192.168.0.1 par exemple.

Comme chaque application internet utilise un port diff&#233;rent ( http : 80, emule : 4662, pop: 113, smtp : 25 etc... ), ici il faut dire que ton serveur hamashix ecoute les requetes qui lui sont destin&#233;es sur le port 950 par exemple ( a toi de verifier ds ta config sur kel port il ecoute ) et ensuite d'aller sur ton routeur et de lui dire : tout ce qui vient de l'exterieur sur le port 950 doit etre renvoy&#233; a mon serveur qui a l'IP 192.168.0.1 ( dans notre exemple ) sur le port 950.

Comme ca normalement tu pourras te connecter.


Sinon dans le genre de hamashix, il y a sslexplorer version community qui est gratuite.

Il permet, par une interface web, de charger un client VPN par java, ce qui fou en l'air les protections de ta boite ) car tout passe par le port 80, or il est autoris&#233; car sinon tu ne pourrais pas acc&#232;der aux pages internet.
Donc du coup, par ce fameux port 80, une connexion s&#233;curis&#233;e est &#233;tablie entre ton pc et ton mac chez toi, et enuite libre a toi de faire ce que tu veux: vnc, partage de fichier, ssh etc...

voila


----------



## FunJP (16 Juin 2007)

Je suis chez moi ce week-end, bon, et là, je me suis aperçu que je ne cliquais pas au bon endroit, donc maintenant, ça marche.

En revanche, comment configurer le Mac pour imprimer via Hamachix sur le PC....???


----------

